# Blocking out the kids



## UrbaneHillbilly (Jan 18, 2010)

Hi guys,
I appreciate the advice and good will here. I am wondering how you guys have locked your kids out of your large power tools. I have a 3 year old and one on the way any day. My shop just isn't in a place that can be locked as a building and while my three year old is generally respectful, just unplugging stuff doesn't seem good enough.

I am toying with having the tool circuits put through an extra box with a kill switch that can be locked, or some such thing.

How have you guys managed this with little children?
Henry


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

How about flipping the circuit breaker that effects the tools


----------



## papadan (Mar 6, 2009)

Remove any keys from the tools, or change the switches to the keyed type. Unplug the tools. Then it is a matter of education by teaching them not to touch plugs and switches. Only other thing would be to add doors if nesc. to lock them out.


----------



## kolwdwrkr (Jul 27, 2008)

Show them the battle scars and say this is very dangerous, and basically no different from a hot stove. Touch it and you will get burned. Kids aren't stupid unless you treat them like they are. I have 3 kids running around here, one 8, one 7, and one 5, not to mention all the neighbor kids. All of them go in and out of the garage where all my tools are. If I'm not in the garage it's locked. If I'm there and they come in they already know not to touch anything.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

We raised our kids to behave themselves and respect tools, property, ect. I have never had a problem.


----------



## Bill729 (Dec 18, 2009)

I think you need to teach them that tools are sharp-like a sharp knife, even if they are not on/moving! I picked up an antique tool at at a flea market with a sharp corner-oops! My fault-until now, I kept my light bleeding to myself.

Bill


----------



## pat6366 (Jan 26, 2010)

I'm sure there are plenty of parents out there that truly believed they " raised their kids to behave themselves and respect tools, property, etc" that have kids missing fingers. Seems like locking door to shop, flipping circuit breaker or removing keys are best ideas.


----------



## Dukegijoe (Jan 19, 2010)

My garage is on a subpanel. I flip the breaker in the panel and lock it closed. I have a 2 1/2 year old and a 4 month old. Works so far. The real trick is to keep my oldest from thinking the shiny sharp chisel isn't the screwdriver from his Black and Decker toy tool kit (btw, the answer for that is to place them out of site, and possibly locked in a tool chest).


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

Having been raised on a farm, it is critical to behave yourself and do what you are told; like stay out of the bull pen.


----------



## pommy (Apr 17, 2008)

like most have said teach the little tikes to stay away from sharp tools allso i dont know about other but i tend to put my tools away in thier box even in the shop


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

You definitely need to use common sense and keep things away from toddlers. By the time they are able to roam, they need to have some resonsibility. My wife works at an elementary school. It is very evident there are a lot of kids being reaised without any descipline or responsbility!! :-((


----------



## UrbaneHillbilly (Jan 18, 2010)

I think the separate panel for the shop is probably the best bet.

Since the parenting aspect of it came up in the comments I will say my intention with the tools is the same as with the guns. The kid (only 3 and 1/2) talks about guns with me, goes to shoot, can handle what he wants and help take apart and clean with me…but I still lock the gun safe. When the kid gets to know the combination to the gun safe is a matter of maturity. Also, we don't do toy guns. There is only one type of gun, real ones. Same with tools, he has a few and they are sized for him, but they are real, the plane is sharp and so is the chisel and for now he uses those with me. (By the way, I cannot say enough about the importance of having tools sized for the kid, both for their enjoyment and safety in handling.)

Anyway, thanks for the advice. Although I was hoping someone would have a suggestion that was cheaper than putting in another panel…...because I need that money, for more tools, and wood.


----------



## fredf (Mar 29, 2008)

a box with a lock and slots to put the cords through. put the pug in the box and lock it

one box could hold several plugs if the tools are close

Of course I put a key lock on our tv. My son took the back off and bypassed it. talk about a chip off the old block . . . . .


----------



## Vincent (Mar 10, 2009)

I have seen some people use small luggage locks through the hole in the plug on the power cord. It keeps the tool from being plugged in while the lock is in place. Consider putting really sharp tools in a locking cabinet out of reach.


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

I think some of it is right 
abaut powertools 
but I allso learned my daughter when she was four
how to use and handle a realy sharp knife and to have respect for tools
but not to be afraid to use them ,and I told her that she is only alaud
to use them when I am around she has hold that for 6 years now
and she use the cordlees drill and one on a stand + the scrollsaw very well
but she has never go to the shop by herself even though she cuold have 
and she has never tuch the sharp knifes in the kitchen I gess I have been lucky
and two years ago she got the first toolbox with real tool in no sharp tools yet
she says why shuold I you have them so I can borrow from you .... jaa right :-(

and I have never locked anything up

Dennis


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

Dennis, I agree with you and your methods. If everything in the house is locked up, the child gets the message he or she cannot be trusted.


----------



## stevepeterson (Dec 17, 2009)

I have never locked my tools up either, although I always put the sharp items out of reach. I usually drop the blade on the table saw when I am done. I suppose I should unplug the jointer since it is the closest to the door and also has a semi exposed blade at kid height. Kids are smart enough to know that the pork chop swings to the side, but not aware of the danger.

My shop is a room in the garage. It has a door, but I never lock it. I let both kids come out when I am working. The kids occasionally go out there by themselves to get things. They each have a small workbench and hand tools of their own. My daughter is 5 1/2 years old and she seems seems completely safe around the tools. My son just turned 4 and I need to be there to help keep him safe. They both ask to help pound nails and cut wood with a hand saw. I help them cut the wood. Usually they are content to sit on the floor with a few small blocks of wood, some nails, and a kid sized hammer.

I never discourage them from using tools. I only limit the tools that they have access to depending on their abilities. For example, I drill the pilot holes and let them use the cordless drill to set the screws. They are prefectly happy and feel like they did just as much as I did. This helps build their confidence without exposing them to anything really dangerous.


----------



## tooldad (Mar 24, 2008)

kids learn by watching and imitating. I saw my kid trying to plug a vaccuum in when he was 3. So I taught him to plug in a cord right, haven't had a problem. I asked him, does dad stick anything in the outlet, he said no. I also told him needs to ask mommy or daddy first. He understands that.

My son is now 5 and he is allowed to use the band saw, drill press, sanders, and lathe with my permission and immediate supervision. He has even asked if he can help with the table saw, I told him he has to be 10 first.

He has been by my side in the workshop most of his life and has even gone to see me stitches. So he knows what using a tool wrong can do.

Not the most orthodox answer, but I also have a 9 month that start out in the shop next month. just kidding. Actually when he is 2 or 3 when he can talk and understand, I will take him out there.


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

*Topamax*
as I remmember you live on a farm
I don´t know what you do over there 
but here in Denmark the kids on the
farms helping nearly from they can 
walk and when they are around 8-10 
years old they start to drive the small
Fergusons /or other brands tractors
and when they have leaned it they ggo
to still bigger and end up with that they
use the harvester (is that right name)
before they are 15 years and if you can 
drive those you can drive every thing
and every thing on a farm is dangerus
it´s the same filosufy therehas to be
used in a shop let them in there and 
let them be unplugged until you know
they are confident with tools and responseble
enoff to start with powertools and learn
them to use the least dangerus first
and then move further but still under
some thought of supervision ,like they help
you and later you help them 
while you teach them all you know
of what the tool can and the safty use
of it
before they do it by themself of course
you still are around just in case they
want/need some advice and guidience
as the master/aprentice is doing

I hope you all get my point with this + the earlyer comment

still sorry for my spelling hope it gets better in abaut ?years

Dennis

Ps the first and the best (for you)powertool they can start with is the vacumcleaner )


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

I grew up in a different era than these kids, but… I had a respectful fear of the consequences if I got into my Dad's tools, and I am not talking about what the tools could do to me… I never lost that. My parents took the time to teach me respect for other people and their property, and between my Dad, and the 3 fingered shop teacher in Jr. High and High School (same guy all the way through, Mr. King…) I had a deep respect for safe operation of power tools driven home from an early age…


----------



## 8iowa (Feb 7, 2008)

Even in my small 194 sq ft shop here in Gainesville, I only have tools plugged in when using them. This is also the best protection from lightning and power surge damage.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

Dennis, I was raised on a farm. Feel a bit guilty raising my kids in suburbia, but they turned out ok. They just aren't quite as good at riding, roping and shooting as they could be. But they are better swimmers ;-))

By the time I was starting school, I was responsible for feeding calves ect. We didn't have a tractor until I was about 7 or 8. Like my little brother said, if we didn't learn to work, it wasn't dad's fault ;-))


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

there you see, even you didn´t turn aut too bad ;-)

give the kids some air and give them something to be responsible for
even if it only is to emty the carbagebag or vacume the shop they know
it´s importen to do it and it will show up how responsible they are when
they use tool


----------

